# "big crappie"



## Big Buck Down N GA (Apr 17, 2013)

My Biggest Yet. 2.4 lbs


----------



## kevincox (Apr 17, 2013)

Very nice!


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 18, 2013)

I bet that was a fun catch!  

Nice.


----------



## dwh1026 (Apr 18, 2013)

Nice! Maybe a little grin next time. Lol


----------



## Hoss (Apr 18, 2013)

Congrats on a good one.

Hoss


----------



## Shug (Apr 18, 2013)

Thats a fish sammich


----------



## bhblackwell (Apr 19, 2013)

nice one


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 19, 2013)

Nice! Hopefully you got a cooler full for a fish fry


----------



## Big Buck Down N GA (Apr 21, 2013)

I was wore out from catching fish I didn't have the will to smile Sorry, I think we caught about 8-10 crappie 4 bass around 3 pounds  and 5 stripers 4 1/2 - 6 pounds and 3 hybrid at 4-5 pounds in about 3 1/2 hours after workin all day I was just glad to be home.


----------



## Babsworthy (Feb 26, 2014)

Shug said:


> Thats a fish sammich



Maybe two!!!


----------



## shakey gizzard (Feb 27, 2014)

Sweet!


----------



## bigelow (Mar 17, 2014)

sure is


----------

